

Interview With Facebook's Joe Hewitt, iPhone God - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/23/interview-with-facebooks-joe-hewitt-iphone-god/

======
nanijoe
The iphone version of facebook is not exactly complete. Most annoying is the
fact that it regularly opens up the full facebook.com in a new window and asks
you to log in again!! To easily replicate this behaviour, click on a group
while in iphone.facebook.com.

